# The Green Ryobi "Dunny Ogre"



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

I like the idea! Smart.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

A very clever idea to rid the clog in your pipes! Let the burping sawdust begin! Nice work LBD! A plumber would have cost way more! But knowing you….. who needs a plumber!

I looked up the Ryobi Auger to see how long it was and found this info.

*"Clears clogs with ease from drains up to 2 in. wide, including sinks and bath tubs
25 ft. reinforced cable to minimize kinking
Powered forward and reverse feeding mechanism to prevent user fatigue
Auto-feed lock engages the bearings without having to squeeze the pommel, preventing user fatigue
Cable clamp holds cable in place while tackling tough clogs
Onboard rear drain port prevents water build up in the drum
Sturdy feet keeps rotating drum off of delicate surfaces
Powered by any RYOBI 18V ONE+ Battery (sold separately)"*


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Those can be damn useful when the "plumbing" backs up on a Sunday morning!

Keep practicing, you could become "Outback Ducky, Proctologist". Who ya gonna call when your primary duct is full of rags and dust?

Outback Ducky!
Wise beyond your years and always a solution in your mug and up your sleeve.

Fortunately all my ducting can be slipped apart to fetch the occasional stray screwdriver or ROS that gets sucked up, but I feel you pain with working on anything overhead. Ahh my wish to still be young and stupid. If only there was a way to swap so one could be young and wise and then old and stupid?

I personally think the stupid part is life long


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for the review Ducky. I have 4'' and 2 1/2'' duct work in my shop. It looks like a easy way to get that occasional blockage free. Don't think I'll go out and buy one but it's a great idea.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Well done LBD
I don't suppose you recovered wallet by chance?
and,
what is that chain hoist for? has your elevator gone on holidays?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

Well Alex, On a wet Sunday morning you have brought a smile to my dial sir. Your thinking outside the box was quite ingenious, well done!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks guys for looking.

Don't get me thinking *splinter*... I'm always up for cheap thrills.

$150 (Aust) may be a tad more shekels than many would consider for clearing what seems a simple exercise.
Unfortunately I'm armed with about 30% functioning left arm (due to pinched nerve from an "inoperable" slipped disc), an apparent simple tasks (the clearing op, not the spine op) requiring two hands, become a nightmare.

While I quickly discovered the rag was in the ducting, I did detect some slight buildup in the flexible hose due to drop in suction. After mediocre attempts at "reverse" sucking, I tried threading a 2.4m length of 3/4" dowel down the throat of a 5m hose with one arm and you'll quickly appreciate the frustration I was facing with the 50mm PVC overhead angled ducting. Unlike *splinter*, my joins were fixed, and climbing a ladder using one arm to dismantle (and eventually replace) the ducting was not an exciting undertaking.

No wallet found *rc*, but the sharp end of the auger managed to mangle that missing sander beyond repair. 


> ... I looked up the Ryobi Auger to see how long it was and found this info.
> 
> *"_Clears clogs with ease from drains …"*
> - woodshaver Tony C


My little adventure happened a few days ago and since then I was quickly on the phone bragging to friends about the gizmo and my success… It turned out that one of my buddies has just been quoted $200 to clear a blockage in his rainwater storage tank. Drove to his place two days ago with the gizmo as that seemed easier than him towing the tank to my place. He was not much of a handyman so under supervision with my gizmo, we had it clear in about 10 minutes (including setup and clean up times… obviously that "dodgy" plumber wanted a quick ripoff profit). Unfortunately I forgot to take happy snaps. Anyway he gave me a cask of vino so the gadget is now costed at $140.

I never considered any extra benefits/uses so quickly. Maybe I should apply for a plumbing license. 


> Thanks for the review Ducky. I have 4 and 2 1/2 duct work in my shop. It looks like a easy way to get that occasional blockage free. Don t think I ll go out and buy one but it s a great idea.
> 
> - doubleDD


Nor should you *DD²*... Nevertheless it's handy to know that if needed, this has worked.. at least for me and I had some fairly tight bends.

Just go out and buy some *Ryobi* batteries so if you may need this gizmo in the future, lack of batteries will not be an excuse for non purchase.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Humph …you never rang me!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

nothin worse than some "blockage" ducks.whether it be personal or shop related.im with dave though,dont think ill run out and get one.im with splint,my ducting can be unassembled fairly easy,so your sales pitch goes by the wayside duckie.hey you wanna buy some leftover girl scout cookies ?


----------



## mel52 (Sep 4, 2017)

Whatever works. Sharp idea, would never have thought of it. There also has to be a joke in this somewhere, just can't come up with one. lol


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Whatever works. Sharp idea, would never have thought of it. There also has to be a joke in this somewhere, just can t come up with one. lol
> 
> - mel52


this is the duck were dealin with,it's all a joke-lol.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> ... im with dave though,dont think ill run out and get one…
> - pottz


Whatever floats your boat… just keep it outta my pond… 
You guys keep forgetting that I wasn't as smart as you, and I'm sure many other woodworkers aren't either, by planning for failure and make allowances for knockdown… I plan for perfect operation that never fails from the start… so my planning is arse about. 
Having said that, I did buy the *Domino* when they released their knockdown hardware.

I suppose *yazall* will refuse to buy glasses when your sight starts to fail 'cause it might cost a few shekels.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> ... im with dave though,dont think ill run out and get one…
> - pottz
> 
> Whatever floats your boat… just keep it outta my pond…
> ...


glasses,i dont need no stinkin glasses.i can see just as good sober as i do drunk duck !


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I suppose *yazall* will refuse to buy glasses when your sight starts to fail cause it might cost a few shekels.
> 
> - LittleBlackDuck


I nag SWMBO about her vast collection of glasses, always "needing" a new pair.

I tell her she shouldn't wear them when there is a change of damage. Eyes heal, glasses don't!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> glasses,i dont need no stinkin glasses….
> - pottz


Shizen *pottzy*, I may still convert you to why I drink out of casks… no bloody glasses needed! Guzzling out of a bottle is uncouth.


> I nag SWMBO about her vast collection of glasses, always "needing" a new pair.
> 
> I tell her she shouldn t wear them when there is a change of damage. *Eyes heal*, glasses don t!
> - splintergroup


Now that we have entered dangerous ground of daring to use *the name* of our respective *SWMBO*s *in vain*... I may agree with yours… Eyes don't heal but get worse… unless it's a SWMBO deliverd black one… deservedly earned…, of course, dear!

Paid a fortune for my *reverse light sensitive* glasses… they darken from vino induced blood shot eyes… fools the cops, but not the bloody breathaliser… that's why I only drive up and down in my driveway and *"cabit"* everywhere else! Too far to walk down the driveway to the cab.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> Humph …you never rang me!
> 
> - robscastle


Like your bloody email quota (and me)... always *full*!


> *r…b…[email protected]* Quota exceeded (mailbox for user is full)
> (in reply to end of DATA command)


Clear your bloody queue, so I can send more dirty mail.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

OK just run that Dunny Ogre out for me


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

Musta been Antman's flood pictures not good at the farm


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

May I ask you nicely to run it out and give iprimus a reaming please
That's after you spa of course, and the reason being the amount of loot I have poured into them there must be a Wad creating a blockage somewhere.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

A great idea LBD. My DC keeps getting clogged with aluminum curly cues from my lathe turnings. This will do the trick.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

> May I ask you nicely to run it out and give iprimus a reaming please
> That s after you spa of course, and the reason being the amount of loot I have poured into them there must be a Wad creating a blockage somewhere.
> - robscastle


Did my daily 50 laps of the spa and bandaged the forehead from the bruises of the tumble turns…

*Mea culpa*... I'll stop onforwarding all those full length *XXX* videos all my filthy minded "friends" keep sending me. They (the videos) are against my "upbringing" and not having watched them in *3X* slow motion, I can't vouch which are worth looking at or rejecting so you keep getting the full serve… slip your ISP a few more shekels… like those B&W coin in the slot video machines of the 70's which always ran out on your last penny..


----------



## OzarkJim (8 mo ago)

I have to hand it too the Duck. You are a word master!

I became a loyal user of Ryobi years ago. Not because I think they make the best quality tools (the don't). It was because they were the first to commit to universal batteries and forward/backward tool compatibility. Granted I think all brands have followed suit by now.

Prior to that I had worn out the batteries on two sets of tools only to find that new batteries would cost almost as much as a new set of tools…....

I will say two good things about Ryobi though:
They are generally priced at a point that makes it considerably easier to buy a replacement when they wear out.
They do have some unique tools.

On the unique tool front: if you have any bikes, lawn mowers or anything with smaller tires, Ryobi has a fantastic little hand held compressor that is the Cats Meow for airing them up. Highly recommend!

Also a thumbs up to their leaf blower. It is great for clearing sawdust in the shop and actually does move leaves in the yard (although it goes thru batteries fairly quick).


----------

